# I'm going to see Avenue Q!



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, My Dad is (Finally) booking the tickets for me and a friend to see the musical, Avenue Q! We'll be seeing it this Friday, If all goes according to plan. I can't wait.

What are your favourite Avenue Q songs? Have you been to see it, and if so, was it any good? Whatever it is, let's discuss the musical of sesame street gone bad. XD


----------



## Altmer (Aug 7, 2008)

good for you but what is avenue Q


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 7, 2008)

^ The most hilarious musical ever written. You've probably heard some songs from it; Everyone's a Little Bit Racist, The Internet is for Porn - those kinds of songs X3

You lucky, lucky person ;; 
I've been dying to see it for the longest time~ I love all the songs, but If You Were Gay and Schaudenfraude have to rank high. 

I'm hoping to see it sometime over the summer. If I can afford it - I went to see Wicked in June and that wasn't too expensive (huzzah for Megabus), but I spent far, far too much money at the mechandise stand.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not much of a theater-goer, but after seeing the Phoenix Wright Schadenfreude thing I kind of have to see it now. :/ Not to mention the commercials we have for it make it sound pretty amazing. Might try to catch it when it comes back around... or find a video or something, at least.


----------



## Timmy (Aug 9, 2008)

Good for you. :D I've seen it twice, it really is great. Made me laugh like an idiot both times. |3 Hoping I can go see it at least one more time..


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, I'm back from watching it, and I must say that it was brilliant. Although...


> Ladies and gentlemen, this train is being diverted due to suicide...


0_0 That  cast a bit of a gloom over the train ride.

Anyway, absolutely brilliant, I feel the need to see it again. Even though it costs a packet, I'll have to see if I can go with someone else who I've persuaded it see it. ;D


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 11, 2008)

Urgh, it's _horrible_ when that happens. If you're going to kill yourself, you should at least do it in a way where it affects as few people as possible. I feel so bad for train drivers x.x

Glad you had a good time, though :D


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Aug 11, 2008)

OMFG!!! You are sooo lucky! Mom won't let me see it because we couldn't afford it when it was here, and we're not travelling anywhere to see it >.>
But she got to see it............ *sigh*
Anyway.......

It's amazing! I'm glad you got to see it!!!! :D
And don't feel sad about the the suicide! remember *cough* (Schadenfreude).......


----------

